# Lead roof sign



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi All, i was revisting a job we did a few years ago with the h/o wanting a sky dome fitted and i had forgotton what a wonderful house it was, it was built in the 1800,s and was owned by a shipping owner, from the roof of the property you could see over Liverpool(the home of the Beatles)down to the river Mersey and they could see when there ships were comming to port.
We came accross this lead stamp on the original roof, we cut it out and i welded it to the new roof! as you can see in the 2nd photo they had these fantastic chimneys, the 3rd photo is of a lead hopper i made for the guy!
Cheers
Dave


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 9, 2009)

Thats pretty neat. I personaly have always liked working with lead. Bet you were pretty careful with the welding of that sign., little bit of heat to long and its toast.

Its intersesting about the plumbers stamp. I have been under the belief that ' roofers' evolved from specialty 'high' work masons. Then the trade went from there, including the lead work and other metals and materials. That belief has helped guide me in my journey to undertstanding and undertakings in the trade.

English, what is the story on how the trade evolved over there?

Nice work by the way.


----------



## 4 seasons (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice clean work as always!! Cheers


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

I can watch details like that for hours and never get bored.

Nice.


----------



## echase (Mar 8, 2010)

That sign is the signature of a true craftsman. Wish more wer so proud as to leave their mark like that.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

red_cedar said:


> Thats pretty neat. I personaly have always liked working with lead. Bet you were pretty careful with the welding of that sign., little bit of heat to long and its toast.
> 
> Its intersesting about the plumbers stamp. I have been under the belief that ' roofers' evolved from specialty 'high' work masons. Then the trade went from there, including the lead work and other metals and materials. That belief has helped guide me in my journey to undertstanding and undertakings in the trade.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Red, as far as i know Plumbers always did lead work, some still do now, of all the old stuff i have found lead was done by the plumbers, who also did guttering etc.
It only seems to be the last 20yrs more roofers have done this kind of work.
Cheers
Dave


----------

